# looking for some winter spots that produce fat brookies and tigers



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

My favorite brookie spot will soon be snowed in so I need to find a few winter streams that will keep down the cabin fever. I don't really ice fish because I like the exercise I get fishing streams, I come home more relaxed and focused. So please share if you are willing either in the thread or via PM, I will keep a secret if needed.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Sevier River....the stream in Marysvale Canyon is fishable much of the winter. I also have enjoyed fishing the Beaver River below Minersville...those are two spots that usually get me through the winter without having to totally store my fly rods!


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

wyoming2utah said:


> Sevier River....the stream in Marysvale Canyon is fishable much of the winter. I also have enjoyed fishing the Beaver River below Minersville...those are two spots that usually get me through the winter without having to totally store my fly rods!


I agree with you on the Sevier being a fine stream, but the poster asked for fat brookies and tigers.
Not much of that in moving water in Utah, I fear.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

brookieguy1 said:


> I agree with you on the Sevier being a fine stream, but the poster asked for fat brookies and tigers.
> Not much of that in moving water in Utah, I fear.


All that exercise keeps them skinny!


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

30-06-hunter said:


> All that exercise keeps them skinny!


This is true. The only moving water I can think of with healthy brookies is...P.M. sent.


----------



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

brookieguy1 said:


> This is true. The only moving water I can think of with healthy brookies is...P.M. sent.


You sure like to bait the hook don't you.

I can only think of one also, but once the snow comes it's either a long walk or a snowmobile. :mrgreen:


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I watched my younger brother catch a nice big healthy brookie in the Fremont River one winter....that is another option. And, there is a stray chance of catching a tiger in there too!


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

wyoming2utah said:


> I watched my younger brother catch a nice big healthy brookie in the Fremont River one winter....that is another option. And, there is a stray chance of catching a tiger in there too!


Brookie came in from Pine Creek I reckon? Cool catch but a rare occurence I'm sure.


----------

